# An Alternative To Rubber Pipe Bits



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright friends,

Some of you may know that I am a heavy biter of stems. I dont like it. I dont want to do it, but I do. I have already had to replace a beautiful Becker & Musico stem and it breaks my heart.

I have been looking for a sensible alternative to the enormous rubber pipe bit.



While it clearly does the job of protecting the stem from our teeth, it is one big bulky mother which categorically changes the smoking experience by taking a nice thin stem and making it into a big behemoth.

I think one solution has been found.

Heat shrink tubing.
Can be found at your local hardware store, Orchard Supply Hardware (a CA retailer, not sure if it nationwide) and I am certain 1,001 other places.



I used the 1" wide tubing which shrinks to less than 1/4".
Its actual thickness is unknown but it's paper thin when compared to the rubber bits.

Picked up the tubing and also a Heat Gun. I bought this one for $24 at Wal-Mart.

http://img411.imageshack.us/i/hggun.jpg/

Spec info. I use the High setting.



This is what I have been doing. You can obviously do what you want and improve upon this stuff based what you experiment with and find out etc... Let us know if you find something notable.

Measure the amount of tubing you need to cut. Look at how far your tooth marks go down & cut.



Now you have two options.
If you have a bit with a raised edge at the end you can either cover it up or not. This is what the final product will look like if you cover the raised edge.



Although I have started off doing this option, I am noticing a small problem with the edge of the tubing. It starts to easily fray after a few smokes.

Your other option is to shrink around the bottom of that raised edge and it will look like this.



Going about the actual application is easy.
Position the edge where you want it to grab the stem.
In this picture the tubing is put in a position to go over the raised edge.



Since I am starting to think that the option over the raised edge is not so good, I lowered it below the edge and started heating. I start the process of by heating the top part so that the tubing grabs a hold of the stem first. Once a portion of it grabs, presumably it wont move. Looks like this.



And then just continue heating the remaining area and the whole tube will shrink over the stem. Looks like this when complete.



One thing I just found out is that you can heat up an existing shrunken tube. This picture shows some tubing that has been used for a few smokes, you can see the teeth marks on it and the general used look.



I just applied some heat to the tube and voila, removes a lot of the give that came about from use and removed a lot of the teeth marks.



And thats that. I am very excited because the tubing is 10x thinner than the bits. There seems to be absolutely no damage to the stem. I would caution that you not keep constant heat on your stem for more than 5 seconds. The tubing in general should shrink within that time but if you gotta go back for more shrinkage, do it slowly just to be extra careful.

Hope it helps.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I never used shrink tubing on pipes, but I used it when I did some rewiring on my bike, and I thought I'd just add that a hair dryer (the gun shaped style) works as well, though it probably takes more "swipes" than a real heat gun. I should have grabbed my ex's when I moved out...


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

Great post and good idea!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting idea!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

A pocket knife or razor blade is sufficient. That big trumpet-mouthpiece-looking end part is useless anyhow.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> A pocket knife or razor blade is sufficient. That big trumpet-mouthpiece-looking end part is useless anyhow.


I like the shrink Idea, and think it was pretty crafty, but your idea seems less time consuming. Going to have to try this.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

David M. - Interesting idea. Thanks for passing it along. Just one question: Can you put up a photo of a stem after you've used the tubing to show what kind of job it does protecting the stem?


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I like the shrink Idea, and think it was pretty crafty, but your idea seems less time consuming. Going to have to try this.


There is no doubt about it that the heat shrink option takes effort to buy both the gun and the tubing. Once you have those items though, the actual process takes less than a minute. Cut to size, put on stem and apply heat.

For me this is very important since I do not like the idea of replacing stems and getting them repaired. I want the original stems to stay with the pipe. Unfortunately, if I am to continue the way I do, I would have to replace all of my stems at some point and I have to find a better solution than sticking that hefty rubber bit in the mouth. Its just too big and for me at least, ruins the experience of a magnificently crafted thin stem, which I like.

I guess this is a solution mostly for people who:
1) Dont like the big hefty rubber bit in the mouth
and
2) Who will eventually break through their stems because they clench.



ghe said:


> David M. - Interesting idea. Thanks for passing it along. Just one question: Can you put up a photo of a stem after you've used the tubing to show what kind of job it does protecting the stem?


Sure.
Here are two photos.

The first one is a stem that has been smoked once.



And this is one that is on it's 4th smoke.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I wonder if you could find a thin sheet of something soft like rubber and put it under the shrink tubing to make it thicker. A thin mushy foam like material might work well if the shrink tubing kept moisture out so it didn't become nasty.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very interesting idea David.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Issues with plastic-y or vinyl taste?

any ill effect on the stem when the wrap comes off?


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I know the local B&M workers are fond of wrapping wax coated thread around their bit, seems to work well for them. Though I think once you have the gun and tube, the heat shrink method is probably better.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Brinson said:


> I wonder if you could find a thin sheet of something soft like rubber and put it under the shrink tubing to make it thicker. A thin mushy foam like material might work well if the shrink tubing kept moisture out so it didn't become nasty.


If you want thicker, why not just go with the softy bits?


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I've done this before and it definitely protects the stem from getting scratched up. It will hold moisture just like the rubber bits. To remove, I carefully cut from underneath with an exacto, which was a little un-nerving.

BTW...you can shrink it with a match or lighter. Just start from a safe distance and slowly move in until you see it starting to shrink. In other words, be very careful.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I actually like the thickness of the softies, however I have a couple pipes that the stem is too thin and the softy slides around on the end of it. This seams like a viable option for those pipes, and since I already have the heat gun I'm halfway there.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

For a thicker cushion double up on the HST (two or three layers, one added after the previous one was shrunk in).

David, what plans have you for replacing them after a period of use? My softy bits can be wrestled off and then they and the stem get a good cleaning due to the "funk" that can build up under them. If you have an as easy cleaning option your idea moves up several notches in my book!!

_(BTW: Great thinking and way to execute, and demonstrate *your* idea!!)_


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Good idea. I generally use rubber tape or plasti-dip but your way sounds better


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought about putting something under it, not for extra thickness but more so for removing the stuff when it gets worn out. I got worried about damaging the stem as mentioned by someone else with the exact-o fear. But being careful is easy and you don't really need to use an exacto to get a cut into it. A small little easy cut gets it going and you just peel it off like an orange.
<o></o>
I just figured out last night that when you reheat an existing piece of tubing on a stem, it basically shrinks back down to size and tightens up again and at the same time squeezes out any moisture under there. That re-heating step effectively revitalizes the piece on the stem. I don't know yet how long I can do that for on one piece of tubing. I imagine a good chunk of time. Will let everyone know.
<o></o>
Zero issue with taste for me so far. Haven't seen any issues with the stem after it comes off but I haven't had it on for long enough yet so I cant give you a concise answer.
<o></o>
Interesting about the match or lighter. I just tried it with a lighter. Yah, it works. You don't even need a heat gun. I don't know the melting points of the plastic on the stems but I would get the full info first. Looks like this is the heating ability of a bic lighter.
"The temperature of a Bic lighter flame is 1977C or 3590.6F"
<o></o>
A pack of approximately 20" of the stuff costs $3 in California. 
It definitely gets used after a while and loses some of it's tightness. A quick application of more heat (I just did it with a lighter) puts it right back into the old tight position and it even seals up some of the holes. 
<o></o>
Thanks for the kind comments on sharing this. I am just passing along what seems like a good idea so that others who may be in the same boat as me, can also benefit. Our version of 'open source code' right, hopefully more will do this and they can share their tricks of the trade.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Wonderful idea! I bought a bunch of the rubber tips and tried using them and hate them. Thanks!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A great idea! - - Thanks! :tu


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I often do not finish a bowl and rather than toss the tobacco out, I simply put the pipe back on the rack to finish the next day. I am doing that with 2 bowls right now and have the opportunity to show you guys some more examples.

This image is of some shrunk tubing right on the edge. For some reason it is not fraying at the edge like others have. Go figure.



And here is a great example of the 'Insta-Fix' quality the tubing has.
The first image is of a very used bit of tubing. Its stretched out, no longer tight, holes from my teeth are visible and it's in general a very tattered state.



The second image is the exact same piece of tubing after I took a lighter flame to it, carefully and not directly on it and passing over the tubing here and there and just being gentle with the direct flame application. You can sort of make out the moisture that gets pushed out as the tubing tightens up.



***

One thing that is on my mind is a possible negative effect from sucking on this plastic/rubber. I do not have an answer here and if anybody is a chemist or with any info on the matter, please share. 
The hefty rubber bits currently sold in pipe shops are also out of a similar material and we also suck on those. I dont know the effects of this but it's something to consider.


----------



## paradox (Apr 27, 2010)

Think this stuff might work? Is supposed to be clear which I would prefer to use, especially on colored stems. Don't know what it would taste like, but these black rubber softee bits don't seem to be completely tasteless either. The photo shows black, but the description is for clear. Think I might try it out. Also got some clear 1/2" outer diameter vinyl tubing to try out but not sure about the taste factor with that either--I think it's basically the same stuff used for applications like refrigerator ice/water dispenser lines. Seems like the heat shrink would be easier. 

www-amazon-com/3M-Clear-Heat-Shrink-Tubing/dp/B0002BFZ5C/ref=pd_sim_e_3 (change dashes to dots to get the actual link)

bryan


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Outstanding idea, David M. I heat shrinked my MM cob bit and it transformed the plastic bit. Much nicer "mouth feel".

Update: I like the heat shrink so much on my cob that I put H.S. on my other 5 pipes. I really like the cushioning effect and it covers the oxidizing areas on vulcanite stems so they look better. The stems and my teeth should last forever (but my dentist curses David M.)


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

According to wikipedia Heat-shrink tubing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia there are a bunch of materials that the shrink tubing could be made of so the possible health risks depend on the materials used. I know that neoprene is bad for you but the most common one is polyolefin which I know nothing about. i'm currently looking into it but it'll probably take time to find it out.
update: so apparently I'm not that bright, I realized I could look up the MSDS sheets for this stuff and it would have all the health risks printed on it. It lists ingestion as not a likely source of exposure and everything else listed for health concerns was dealing with heated vapors. As long are you're not setting it on fire you should be fine.


----------



## firemonkey_dx (Jun 1, 2010)

There is a very simple way to remove the heat shrink with out damaging your stem. If you score it(heat shrink) with tip of exacto or pocket knife, or just nick the edge then re-apply heat it will pull itself apart with very little difficulty. Also there are more than one type of heat shrink (at least in aircraft industry) one has a sealant in it, if you squeeze the heat shrink together and it sticks to itself then it more than likely has sealant in it (probably not best for consumption). But in general the cheap stuff you can get at hardware store or harbor freight should be fine.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Several of us over at the What's In Your Pipe thread have been exchanging opinions about softee bits. Knowing what a deep resource Puff.com is, I decided to resurrect this thread from the archives. It seems to cover all the relevant issues and reviews the pros and cons of shrink tubing vs. softee bits. I thought others might like to have a look.


----------

